# South East ND reports



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

We hunted in Michigan last week. Not many ducks, ponds were froze and ducks weren't flying. We were thinking of taking a trip to the SE corner of ND for our second week, 10/31-11/4. Would there be many ducks there? Will the ponds be open? Would it be excellent hunting? Will the weather warm up and keep the ducks around? Info would be appreciated.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

My crystal ball is foggy tonight so no answers for you. I will be hunting NE SoDak starting tomorrow and I will post a report on water and bird conditions Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

My guess is that everything will be frozen. What will be left open won't be accessible by boat, so your options would only be field hunts from birds coming off the refuge. Or you could break open some potholes, but they'll be a couple inches thick.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

shadow2,

Most of the ice was gone by this morning--maybe a little on the smallest potholes and on the edges of some of the bigger ones. But, the water is cold and they will be locked tight by Thursday if the weather forecast holds true. Up on the coteau there was more ice, even on some of the bigger/deeper potholes/lakes.


----------

